# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الرزق

## ابو همام

*الرزق  لا ينحصر    فى   مال    او   طعام    رزق  الله   واااااااااااااااااسع
الرزق     فى    اصدقاء  طيبون  
فى  طمأنينه   
فى    شخص  يتحمل   اخطاؤك
فى  كلمات  جميله   تقراها او  تسمعها  
فى  نظرة  عميقه   للامور 
الرزق فى    كلمه  حنونه    من   ام   او  اب  
فى  كنف  محب    تبكى   عليه  
فى   مكالمة  صديق   تزيح   هما 
فى  احترام  من  حولك  
فى  كل  شى  لنا   رزق   من  الله  



اللهم  ارزقنا   رضاك   فانت   خير  الرازقين
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*جزاك  الله  خيرا   ،"أحييييييك  علي  روحك  الطيبه  و  حضورك  رغم  الانتقادات المتواصله فأنت  بصراحه  تعطينا  يوميا درس  ديني  بالمجان ، كتر  الله  امثالك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللهم  ارزقنا   رضاك   فانت   خير  الرازقين 

امين امين

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللهم عفوك ورضاك يارب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اللهم  ارزقنا   رضاك   فانت   خير  الرازقين

امييييييييييييييييييييين

بارك الله فيك ياحبيب

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

جزاك  الله  خيرا   ،"أحييييييك  علي  روحك  الطيبه  و  حضورك  رغم  الانتقادات المتواصله فأنت  بصراحه  تعطينا  يوميا درس  ديني  بالمجان ، كتر  الله  امثالك



تسلم     سامى  اخوى    اسال  الله   يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


 اللهم  ارزقنا   رضاك   فانت   خير  الرازقين 

امين امين

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام



جمعا   ان   شاء  الله    كسﻻوى  تسعد  فى  الدارين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

اللهم عفوك ورضاك يارب



اسعدنى   مرورك  حبيبنا  الغالى   معتصم
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					


اللهم  ارزقنا   رضاك   فانت   خير  الرازقين

امييييييييييييييييييييين

بارك الله فيك ياحبيب




جمعا   ان  شاء  الله   اسال  الله  يجمعنا   فى  الفردوس
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*وطبعا  في وجود امثالك  في هذا المنتدي

مع شكري وتقدي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم  آميييين. شكرا ياصاحب الروائع . جزاك الله خيرا.
*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم ارزقنا واحعلنا من الشاكرين لنعمك --اللهم امين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

وطبعا  في وجود امثالك  في هذا المنتدي


مع شكري وتقدي



تسلم   كتييييير   حبيبنا    احمر    واصفر
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=محمد حسين سيد عثمان;795131]اللهم  آميييين. شكرا ياصاحب الروائع . جزاك الله خيرا.[/
QUOTE]

جمعا   يديك  العافيه  حبيبنا   محمد حسين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

اللهم ارزقنا واحعلنا من الشاكرين لنعمك --اللهم امين يارب العالمين 




جمعا    يارب     تسعدى    فى    الدارين  سارة   اختى
                        	*

----------

